# New Bolt and Mini



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Well I haven't been here in a long time. I have been a Tivo user since 2005-6. I had three series 2 units humming away for the last 10+ years. I had replaced the smaller drives with bigger drives. As time went on the bigger drives started to fail so I put the smaller drives back in and used them till last week.

I bought the new Bolt and a mini. I would follow along on Tivo's new this or new that on this forum and it always seemed there were more issues than what I wanted to work with so i kept the series 2's happy and plugging along. 

WOW what a difference the menu is, I can honestly say it is FAST! Again, coming from series 2's haha. I bought the bolt first got it set up, just a minor glitch on the cable companies side not authorizing all my channels. But another phone call cleared it up. 

Then I bought the mini for our bedroom, holy cow, simplicity at it's finest! I wired my house with Ethernet so everything is wired. Unplugged the tivo in the bedroom, after transfering a couple shows the wife wanted to the bolt and plugged in the mini. I'm stunned at the quality on the menu and HD from the bolt to the bedroom. I'm still in "giddy" mode if you can't tell. 

Just wanted to throw out my "upgrade" story, as fragmented as it is. I am really happy with the new setup and the added functionality that I am able to use from one box! I think the Roku's may end up on Craigs list!

Thanks for everyone keeping this community alive and strong. 

Alex


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

did you have any issues with connection via ethernet? I have multiple switches in my house and was curious if you had any issues.


----------



## uxresearcher (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been having issues with mine. I've been told they are environmental. Did you have to use a filter for the cable input in either room?


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Nmb33,

No problem at all. The mini is hooked to a 4 port router along with the Bolt. Then that is hooked to my main router upstairs which has the cable modem attached. No issues to date. There is also another router in my sons room that is hooked to the main router, again no issues even though that one is not "in-line" with the others. 

So total of three routers, all of them are wireless that cover the entire house. 

In short the Bolt and mini connected to same router, connected to main router, out to internet.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

I just want to add, that my last statement on the OP was way to early to make. The Roku's will sit where they are until PLEX and or Tivo fix the unholy issues it is having on the Bolt. Everything else is fantastic, but not having PLEX on the Bolt is a big let down. I really wanted a "One box" fix. And I do understand that I can waste 3 years of my life re-encoding my TV shows and movies, not gunna do it. 

I have noticed that some of my files will not start on PLEX on the Bolt but will play fine on the Mini? What? Huh? Different app on the Bolt and mini?


----------



## VinceBK (Mar 24, 2016)

Im worried I might have problems connecting my Tivo Minis


----------



## Jerky (Apr 8, 2016)

ZombiE said:


> I just want to add, that my last statement on the OP was way to early to make. The Roku's will sit where they are until PLEX and or Tivo fix the unholy issues it is having on the Bolt. Everything else is fantastic, but not having PLEX on the Bolt is a big let down. I really wanted a "One box" fix. And I do understand that I can waste 3 years of my life re-encoding my TV shows and movies, not gunna do it.
> 
> I have noticed that some of my files will not start on PLEX on the Bolt but will play fine on the Mini? What? Huh? Different app on the Bolt and mini?


What issues are you having with Plex on Tivo. I had major issues with it, I re-encoded my movies so they would direct play (no transcoding) on the TiVo. I have not had any issues with playback. It does crash sometimes when browsing my library. But once I play them, it's fine.

If you have a lot of movies/shows in Plex, I strongly recommend you get it to a place where you can direct play to your TiVo.


----------

